# Repair Light Picking Scratches



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone out there know what the best way would be to remove very light picking scratches from a Nitrocellulose laquer finish?

Would Turtle Wax with some elbow grease do it, or is there a better solution?

Thanks,
C


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

When I first bought my PRS back in 1993 I noticed there were some pick scratches on the body. I took it to a local guitar pro and what he did (and this was his method, you may or may not want this done) was to buff out the scratches. He later told me he was sweating the whole time he was doing it. I guess he was more than a little nervous about it. :smile:


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

I would think the Wax would do it, considering the wax would fill in the small scratches and level off the surface, mind you how would you make sure it remains level, and it may possibly end up looking different from the rest of the guitar..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Turtle Wax has a scratch and swirl remover for about $12. You could do it by hand. I also got on sale from Crappy Tire a 6" buffer for about the same. Works great.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Oooooh, if ya have a Princess Auto nearby, you can get the same Crappy Tire buffer for 1/2 price


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I just used good ol' fashioned 'Turtle Wax' with a soft cloth, and it worked like a charm. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Remember , each time you do that you remove some of the finish too . Scratching is a normal wear process on any guitar , play it , don't worry about looking for little imperfections .


----------

